# Playoffs - Game 5: Seattle @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 17th, 2005 - 8:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Spurs 103, Sonics 81 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
Tony Parker - 29 points, 3 assists
Rashard Lewis - 19 points, 4 rebounds



Game 2: Spurs 108, Sonics 91 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 25 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 28 points, 4 assists, 31 minutes
Tony Parker - 22 points, 7 assists, 3 steals


Game 3: Sonics 92, Spurs 91 


Leaders:
Ray Allen - 20 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assist
Tim Duncan - 23 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Daniels - 18 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists



Game 4: Sonics 101, Spurs 89 


Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 35 points, 10 rebounds
Ray Allen - 32 points, 2 rebounds
Luke Ridnour - 20 points, 6 assists, 3 steals




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*













































































































Most crucial game of the year, simply put. If we lose this one, we're done. I just don't think we're mentally tough enough to come back and win a series being down 3-2. Anyway, this is the night where every Spur better bring their game, not just one or two of them; All of them. No excuses for Parker, Manu, and Duncan, because these three have to carry a lot of the load. If these three don't have a huge games for us, it's going to be tough to beat them. Getting big production out of those three isn't too big a concern for me. The biggest concern is getting production out of everyone else. Barry, Bowen, Horry, Mohammed, mainly. We better not lose because the stinking role players decided not to play their stinking roles. It doesn't mean they each have to go out and score 20 points, but it does mean that they need to do more good than harm for this team. We need rebounds and points in the paint from Nazr, we need Horry's all around game, we need Barry to do something positive on the floor, and we need Bruce Bowen to contribute to our team this time instead of Seattle's team. Bottom line: If Seattle is a better team than us and just flat-out beats us playing at the top of our game, so be it. There's not much you can do about that. However, if our Spurs fail to play with emotion and urgency and lose, it's a whole different ball game. So basically what I'm saying is that if we go down, we better go down fighting. 





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Defend the pick and roll. Seattle is butchering us so much on this play it's funny. In Game 3 we decided to let the big men roll and get dunks on us, and in Game 4 we decided to let Seattle's guards shoot all over us. Isn't there something in between?



- Take care of the ****ing ball. Sorry for the explicitive, but it's true. We're averaging 15 TO's per game in this series, and that's absurd.



- Tony Parker. I'm calling him out. If your shot isn't falling, if you can't get to the basket and score, find other ways to contribute. 






I get to go to this game tonight, so I'll finally be able to watch a game in this series all the way through. Anyway, I'm not really feeling nervous going into this game, but I'm also not overwhelmingly confident. My stance is that I'm going to just sit back and watch whatever happens. If we win, great, if we lose, I'll try not to smash something. 


Go Spurs Go.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

biggest gm of the yr. we have to win, no excusses, must win. the last 2 yrs have been decided on this gm 5.

RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE SONicS

turnovers- if we turn the ball of the way we did the past two gms were through, we must take care of the ball.

defense- our defense has been average the last two gms we must bring or best deffense tonight including the pic in role

confidence- all of our players must have great confidence tonight, ecp. tony and barry

this gm is so important so my pridictions are

tim duncan 23pt 11 reb
tony parker 29 pt 7 assits
manu ginobilli 30 pt 1 steal

103 spurs
102 sonics
parker with the gm winner

GO Spurs GO 3-2 take it


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is the most important game of our season, and if our guys don't bring it tonight, then we don't deserve to be playing. Seattle has played very well the past two games, but they have done nothing that we can't counter. IMO, we should have and could have won both those games. Now we put ourselves in a more difficult situation, and we need this win tonight. Bowen has to do something on offense for us, b/c this 25-for-3 tradeoff is not working very well. 

Keys:
Defense- Our transition defense the past two games has been horrendous. Seattle can get out and run effectively, and we need to stop them from doing this. Our half-court D has also sucked. We need to stop penetration off the pick and roll, especially with Ridnour, and Daniels, who have been killing us on the drive.

Defensive Rebounding- It wasn't major problem, but I do remember a couple of times where we let them get offensive rebounds(and we shouldnt have) which led to them getting points. I don't think we are doing a bad job, but to do a bit better increases our chances of winning exponentially.

Tony Parker- If he plays like a pansy, which he has the past two games, then plain and simple, we will loose this game. This team is at its best not when we get the ball inside to TD, but when we get penetration from TP, and opportunities open up for everyone on the court. Even if he isn't hitting the outside jumper, he should be able to contribute big on the offensive end, and I expect him to get it done tonight.

Synopsis: This is going to be a close game. Seattle has a mental edge on us right now, and our physche is shattered. We are fragile mentally, and them beating us hurt, so either we come out playing tenatively, or we come out and beat the **** out of them like we did to Denver in Game 2. I'll take the former, b/c I'm not so confident in this team right now. Allen can get his 30, but limit Ridnour, Collison, Daniels, and Wilkins points, and that is how we win.

Prediction: 
Spurs 99
Sonics 96


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm go to say spurs are to tough at home for the sonics to beat them even though they haven't been playing the most intense basketball as of late. Im going to say Spurs by 8.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I am about 99.9% sure the spurs will win this game, and about 75% sure they'll do it with authority.

Spurs- 104
Sonics- 89


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It is looking like Rashard will not be suiting up tonight, so I am not expecting this to be a super-close game. The Sonics may surprise me, and I am just hoping that they keep within 4-6 points by late in the fourth quarter and have a shot at winning it with a couple of big plays. This game also has the potential to be a blowout win by the Spurs.

Once again, the team that plays better defense, takes care of the ball and hits timely free throws will likely win the game. Playing at home with a full roster, San Antonio definitely has the edge. Let's just say that I'm not making a big vBookie bet on this game.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think this is a true test of what kind of team we are tonight. If the Spurs are as good as I've believed they have been, they will win by double digits. If this is the same mentally soft Spurs that we have seen before, they will lose. Maybe it will be something in between, but I think it's going to be one or the other.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What happened to the Spurs that showed a great deal of heart in the first round?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> What happened to the Spurs that showed a great deal of heart in the first round?



We got cocky and let our guard down. Then the Sonics played the ball they were capable of, and we were suprised by it. I think our team was shocked that they lost Game 3, and thinking it was a fluke, didn't come out ready to play Game 4 either. Hopefully now, they know not to take the Sonics lightly, and we blow them out tonight.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Is anyone planning on posting tonight for the game thread, or am I here all alone?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Duncan!!!!

I started watching the game and the Spurs go on a run.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

And as soon as I post, the Sonics go on their own run and tie the game at 50.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We have really taken control of this game in the 3rd quarter. We are up double digits, and Mohammed and Ginobili are playing fantastic. Its great to know that we CAN win w/o TD and TP having great games, but I'd like to see them do better.

BTW that double foul on Gino/Evans was evidence for Evans cheap play. He was push and leaning on Ginobili the whole time, and then the worst part is that he whines like a punk when he knows he commits the foul. Ginobili shouldn't have been called for a foul at all on that play.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Is anyone else annoyed with John Thompson's analysis of this game, or is it just me?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DAMN! Ginobilli with the one handed fade away and the and1! 58-73 Spurs with 5:29 left in the third. Spurs are starting to close this game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I am about 99.9% sure the spurs will win this game, and about 75% sure they'll do it with authority.
> 
> Spurs- 104
> Sonics- 89


Not a bad prediction, eh?

Spurs- 103
Sonics- 90
Final


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Some various comments I have about this game:

First off, I'm excited that we won. This was an important game, and in spurts, we showed that we could dominate this Sonics team, and hold off the come-backs they mounted. 

Bruce Bowen actually contributed on the offensive end today. He only had 8 points, but that is more than normal, and he didn't detract from our offense. I was proud to see him taking the corner 3pt shot, and he even drove to the hoop some. Its really great to see him concern himself w/ contributions offensively as well as defensively.

Ginobili was amazing! My god, when we need this guy the most, he shows up and not only does he show up, he does it in fashion. He was dazzling out on the court today, and his defensive intensity matched his offensive intensity.

Its good to see that we can win w/o TD and TP performing their best, but Parker really should be more assertive. He could get into the lane at will, and on the screen and roll, he needs to be confident in his shot. He was draining them at the end of the game, so its not a matter of whether he can make that shot or not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't forget about Nazr. That was his best game as a spur IMO.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow. 

It was just great watching Manu tonight, he scored 19 first-half points and 39 for the game. He hit 10 of 15 shots, 4 of which were three-pointers and the other 6 were all highlight worthy circus shots...

Fast break jam after splitting two defenders.

An acrobatic high-flying flip off the glass on his way down.

A typical 100mph changing directions left-handed layup.

A floating jumper in the lane.

A one-handed readjusment statue-of-liberty, plus the foul (wow factor: 10)

A flying fingerroll.

Hair flying, change of directions, long steps. He was amazing this night on his way to his career playoff high. The guy is going to be named playoff MVP if the Spurs win it again, he is just on another level this year.

Does anyone have *any* animated gifs of any of his FGs from tonight? I know it's an early request but maaaaaan, Manu was pure excellence tonight.

Stuart


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu bailed some people out again tonight. 



The guy was just amazing tonight. He had 39 points on 15 FGA's, while Ray Allen had 19 points on 19 FGA's. That's just amazing efficiency from Manu, who dominated this game. Nazr was fantastic as well. This might be the best game he's had as a Spurs, and it couldn't have come at a better time. I'm not sure why Pop didn't play him in the 4th quarter, but since we won, I guess I can't complain. Duncan oh Duncan......damn. I was so frustrated with this guy. I'll just leave it at that. I really want to rip into him but I'll try to keep the mood positive. Parker sucked as well. If he's not scoring, he doesn't contribute. You're exactly right about Bowen texan. He did a great job on Ray Allen and actually managed to contribute on offense. Thank goodness. Horry was solid by doing the little things like keeping the ball alive on the offensive boards,, so his contributions were pretty nice. I've called Brent Barry Hedo Turkoglu a couple of times this postseason, and I must say I apologize.....to Hedo Turkoglu that is. Brent Barry did nothing tonight. 



As for the overall game itself, it's a good win. At half I had a pretty ill feeling in my stomach after watching Seattle pick-and-roll us to death in the 2nd quarter. We stepped up the defense in the 2nd half, but overall the defense still wasn't where it needed to be. I think the key to the game was that we took care of the ball with only 9 TO's. That was crucial for us, along with the 3-pointers we hit. 



Good win for us, but Duncan, and Parker can't play like that again for the remainder of the playoffs. That was just terrible.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

For the playoffs now, that's 224 points on 118 FGA's for Manu. That's great offensive efficiency. He's now averaging 22.4 PPG in the playoffs. Great job Manu. He's carrying this team right now and he's doing it in just about 30 MPG.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It was a fabulous game from Manu , I honnestly did not think he would be able to score so many points in a play-off game . Not only is it a great individual game , but he did it when it counted , in a decisive 5th game after 2 defeats . We all knew he was gritty and talented , but he is also the kind of guy who instinctively understands when the team is struggling , and who immediatly takes notice and step up his game . And these are qualities shared by the greastest players . When he is so good and so decisive , I can't help remembering what he did before in Europe , winning the Euroleague with the Virtus Bologne and the Olympics with the Argentinian N. team .


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, Im so sick of night classes. I miss all the good games. I'm glad spurs won. For those watching it and concerned about the state of the Spurs, would you say that they looked like they did durning the regular season? On the ESPN radio they were saying it was probably the best Spurs game in the last few months. Would anyone agree or disagree?

Either way, Im glad they won tonight. Just gotta finish up next game. And hopefully get a little rest before the Suns/Dallas matchup. I still think despite what Tim says when you see him ice'ing his ankle all the time, its still gotta be hurting him. He could use a breather.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Damn, Im so sick of night classes. I miss all the good games. I'm glad spurs won. For those watching it and concerned about the state of the Spurs, would you say that they looked like they did durning the regular season? On the ESPN radio they were saying it was probably the best Spurs game in the last few months. Would anyone agree or disagree?
> 
> Either way, Im glad they won tonight. Just gotta finish up next game. And hopefully get a little rest before the Suns/Dallas matchup. I still think despite what Tim says when you see him ice'ing his ankle all the time, its still gotta be hurting him. He could use a breather.


i wouldnt say it was our best gm b/c of the second qt but it was a nice gm for manu. parker is trying and i think he will do good nxt gm, infact i know he will. duncan was not that bad, he had 20 pts and 14 reb just his shot percentage was like 40 percent or something like that. spurs have to close the sonics out nxt gm. i beilve we can close out the sonics the nxt gm, we have to not be so cocky and have lots of confidence and energy. overall i liked the way we played for 3 qts all but the second. we cant make these mistakes against a team like the heat or so. i really want to see a near perfect gm by the spurs and of course a win thursday but i wont be able to post cause ill be at a starwars opening, but ill be back at 1045 or so, ill see the second half though, im sry i couldnt post tonight but i was thrown up about 6 times and had a real bad head ache.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations on a big win. I am not terribly surprised by the final score, just a bit surprised at how it happened. Ginobili went off and hardly missed anything and Nazr was the x-factor in this game.

See you all in the Key on Thursday.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Congratulations on a big win. I am not terribly surprised by the final score, just a bit surprised at how it happened. Ginobili went off and hardly missed anything and Nazr was the x-factor in this game.
> 
> See you all in the Key on Thursday.
> 
> G-Force


ya should be a good gm


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good game by the Spurs ... showing the Sonics who the boss is


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Congratulations on a big win. I am not terribly surprised by the final score, just a bit surprised at how it happened. Ginobili went off and hardly missed anything and Nazr was the x-factor in this game.
> 
> See you all in the Key on Thursday.
> 
> G-Force



I look forward to another good game. This has been a series that has lived up to its potential. 

This was one of the shortest game threads in a long time. What happend guys?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> This was one of the shortest game threads in a long time. What happend guys?





I was at the game, and unfortunately for me, it was the only game in this series I have been able to watch all the way through. I should be able to watch the game all the way through tomorrow as well unless something unforseen happens, so I'll be around here posting in the next game thread.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I look forward to another good game. This has been a series that has lived up to its potential.
> 
> This was one of the shortest game threads in a long time. What happend guys?


i threw up like 6 times so i was unable to come to the comp, i hate being lactose intolerent lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i threw up like 6 times so i was unable to come to the comp, i hate being lactose intolerent lol


That's not an excuse! Now playing video games, that's an excuse.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's not an excuse! Now playing video games, that's an excuse.


lol :biggrin: you play video gms durring the gm


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol :biggrin: you play video gms durring the gm




I would sometimes do that during the regular season, but the playoffs? 





Hopefully you guys will be around for the game thread tonight, because I definitely plan on being in here, and it's no fun when I'm talking to myself in here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ill be here for second half cause the first half i have to miss cause of starwars but im tapeing the first half so if the spurs win i will watch it..


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

I'll prolly be on here for this one. Time to make some posts..


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

I'm skeered about this game. By the way, does anyone else have DVR? I just got this and its SWEEET


----------

